# Ice Reports?



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

Wondering how the ponds are holding up for ice, will they make it to the weekend before being iced over?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Everything is iced over, better stay home. :grin:

All kidding aside, the only ice I've seen is over 10,000'.


----------



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks T, guess I will stay home this weekend, tucked in a warm bed snoring,,,,,NAAAAAHHHHH what fun would that be? with the weathing turning this foot soldier is feeling like my days are numbered.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Ice is forming around the edges and pocket water is freezing over night. It's going to start getting really good if you can find open water the ducks will be there. Your days are only numbered to doing your home work,then execute the plan, I hunt to the last day of the season if it freezes up before thanksgiving oh well it just concentrates the birds. And I don't know if you have been on here before but paddler slays the birds on the ice every year. :mrgreen:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

For the big freeze, you'll need consistent temps of 20 and below. It's supposed to hit mid 40's this Saturday. We still have a little while.


----------



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

how about this week, anyone been out today, how are the ponds holding up?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

ballboy said:


> how about this week, anyone been out today, how are the ponds holding up?


When I went to FB on Tuesday, there was a little bit of ice on the edges of the big ponds. Smaller ponds had more; some were almost entirely frozen with a very thin sheet of ice. With the temps how they've been, I would guess there will be very little ice tomorrow.

Friday night sure will change things, though (lows below 20 according to the forecast I follow). I'm still trying to figure out a plan of attack for Saturday. I anticipate lots of birds and not a ton of open water - it should be a good day.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I went out to Ogden Bay on Wednesday. 70% of everything was frozen and still a lot of hunters. Not much shooting though.


----------



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

looks like this foot soldier will have to get creative soon to find spots for birds, dang!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There is zero ice on all units at Farmington. That may change tonight, but it will only be a thin layer.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ogden Bay opened up by Friday, but may be frozen again. 

I hunted BRBR Saturday and broke ice about half way to my spot. Then when the sun came out, my decoys were sitting in ice for some reason. The cold nights are getting just cold enough to put a sheet of ice that the sun can't melt during the day.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Farmington Bay had up to 1/2" of ice Sunday.(11-22) It was mostly melted by late afternoon, but I would expect more ice this morning, and boating conditions to worsen by the weekend.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

We went from a skim to a half to 3/4" Sunday at BRBR


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

is this an ice fishing post? No way we have ice reports for duck hunting? go out there and find out, to the one willing to spend fuel money goes the spoils!  ;-)


----------



## ballboy (Apr 30, 2011)

through the last several years I walked many ***** and miles in Farmington, know the Layton marsh very well coming from both directions, spent miles on my feet in Howard S, and Ogden Bay. and yes my current area where I also walk I have spent a few seasons walking most of that too. That area is 40 minutes from my home, I have spent plenty of money in fuel and put miles on my feet, I have done my home work to find spots. If someone wants to help out the public with ice info, so be it. Money don't grow on my trees. 
Happy Hunting all and hope everyone out there has a wonderful holiday with their families. Hopefully those that make it out this weekend can enjoy their time with family and friends


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I hear you ballboy, I drive from Tooele and mostly hunt Farmington Bay because it is the closest place to me. I don't think an honest conditions report hurts anything, and it sure helps guys like me that have to drive 50+ miles one way. I think that general questions and not specific questions are okay when it comes to waterfowl, or hunting for that matter.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I hear you ballboy, I drive from Tooele and mostly hunt Farmington Bay because it is the closest place to me. I don't think an honest conditions report hurts anything, and it sure helps guys like me that have to drive 50+ miles one way. I think that general questions and not specific questions are okay when it comes to waterfowl, or hunting for that matter.


I feel the same way. I'm not about to tell random people on the internet where to hunt, but I'm happy to let them know what I see when I go.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

If we're going to be honest, last night Ogden Bay SUCKED!!! I found a little open water and the pond had a few ducks swimming around. It was hard to walk to. I never saw a freaking duck. I have Wednesday through Saturday off and I'll be out every day looking for something to kill. Last season my son was in the hospital for 4 months and the year he's out, it freezes early. Good thing gas is cheap though. I'm predicting a lot of miles this week.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Farmington Bay was ice free today. Most of the smaller pockets had ice. The duck hunting sucked though!-O,-


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I hear you ballboy, I drive from Tooele and mostly hunt Farmington Bay because it is the closest place to me. I don't think an honest conditions report hurts anything, and it sure helps guys like me that have to drive 50+ miles one way. I think that general questions and not specific questions are okay when it comes to waterfowl, or hunting for that matter.


Ditto, FB is about 56 miles from my home. I really do appreciate generalities when conditions are asked for. By the way, as I look out the front door Utah lake is still ice free.


----------



## Majja (Nov 15, 2007)

We went on Ogden bay from the South side and were braking about 3/4 and 1 inch of ice in the channels. We ended up leaving early as the flows blew in through our decoy spread and stared to drag them. It was dead calm when we hit the ramp this morning.


----------

